# Santander campsite near ferry



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone know of a good campsite near the ferry port Santander which is open in march as we will be arriving around 6pm enroute for the Denia rally met.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Try Camping Santillana just outside Santander.
Tel: +34 942 818250


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

If you can get to Haro there a all year site and plenty of Rioja
Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

MalanCris said:


> Try Camping Santillana just outside Santander.
> Tel: +34 942 818250


We spent last night there. It is an all-year open site according to the books but is actually closed. We were invited to make ourselves at home however with EHU, toilets, cassette dump and fresh water and no charge. Parking on the roads only as the grass is somewhat soggy.

It took us about an hour to clear the ferry and drive there- very straightforward drive and no toll charges on autovia- about 30 km west.

There is an open bar/restaurant on site and the village, with loads of places to eat, is a downhill well-lit stroll away. We struck it lucky arriving in time to watch the Epiphany pageants in the village with spectacular firework displays and plenty of people but it won't be happening in March.....

G


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for Santander site info.

Grizzly did you park on dock overnight at Portsmouth and what time did you dock in Santander please?

Jan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Yes, we did overnight at the ferry terminal. We went to Port Solent first ( see MHF campsite database) and had a meal and then went early to the ferry terminal. You're asked not to arrive before 10pm but it was quite full when we arrived at 8pm. We parked in the line for Santander check-in and set the alarm for 7pm expecting to be able to get up in a leisurely fashion ! In the event we were woken by loud banging on the van at 6.45am and demands to go through the check-in gate. Much scrabbling for clothes, tickets and passports and we eventually went through and parked in line for boarding.

Everyone must have got there well on time ( and it was full we reckon) and we left early. We got to Santander after a remarkably calm and pleasant crossing, at 11 am UK time ( 12 noon Spanish time). We were almost last off the boat as you " wind up" a couple of levels and MHs were at the top.

We were most impressed with the crossing ( on Cap Finisterre). We'd expected to be unable to sleep for noise in the cabin but it was totally silent- and i mean that- inside and no sensation of movement or vibration at all. We had a very good fixed price meal ( 2 courses, £18/ 3 course £22) which you have to book for as soon as you leave Portsmouth and were early to bed and slept very well.

We took a small travelling kettle with us (NB continental plug adapter) and coffee and tea bags and croissants for breakfast and are glad we did. We'd got a nice sunny outside cabin and we could relax and have coffee when we wanted it.

Enjoy your trip too. 

G


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Still looking for campsite near santander arriving 18.00 hours on ferry.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> MalanCris said:
> 
> 
> > Try Camping Santillana just outside Santander.
> ...


Don't suppose you have the gps coordinates? Google doesn't help.


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Is the one at Virgen del Mar closed for the season?

Mind you with their charges the owners have probably de-camped to their 120' gin palace in Antigua


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

don't know if this is any good to you but it's a free aire about 12/15 miles from Santander has water and waste dump is near small lake with wildlife park next to it. Stayed there in Nov very quiet and peaceful
http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_basica.asp?te=429


----------

